# Low Sperm Count. Please advise



## Rebecca48

Please can someone advise...
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly three years and are under a specialist at the local fertility clinic. I feel like we are going nowhere. To cut a long stroy short, last July the results of my husband's semen sample was 0. No sperm at all. This was due to the fact he had taken anabolic steroids in the past. The doctor told us he needed some HCG injections, would then have to do another sample and may need another course of injections. I was heartbroken.
Basically what we have done is used the HCG injections in September, did another course in December and then did the sample at the end of February. Yesterday I received an abrupt letter stating that the count was now under 2 million. I assumed that this is still rubbish. She stated that another course would be needed and she would provide as long as he isn't taking taking steroids or protein shakes (he hasn't had any in over a year)
Basically I need you people out there to play the role of the doctor. We get to see her twice a year and basically I don't think she is doing anything. 
How can I get pregnant? My appointment isn't until 14th May so what should I ask? What would you ask if you were me? Do I have any hope?


----------



## goddessdream

Hi,

Course you have hope jus believe in it! I cant really advise on your situation only we are in a similiar situation with a low sperm count.. We have been trying 2 years. My man is on wellman conception, vitc, cod liver oil and Maca. We are getting new sample results thjs wednesday, he has been on thesesuppelments for 6months so were hoping for slight improvements. Are u doin the usual tracking ovulation, bd'ing every 2 days etc? Some months I am so worked up n stressed..ive now settled myself and just goin to let it happen itself..while were gettin on the ivf waiting list! Do that aswell, get yrselves onto nhs funding for ivf and in the meantime get his count back up with supplements! 
Best of luck it will happen it only takes one!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Rebecca48!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Soryr, I haven´t been in the same position, we have been marked down as unexplained. But I can give you some links that I think might help you.

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE Perhaps if you talk to others in your area they can give you an idea on how to speed the process up.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck! I hope you manage to get things moving soon.         

Sue


----------

